# starting a logging business



## firewoodlogger1 (Nov 29, 2010)

what equipment and insurance do i need


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 9, 2010)

Think you are going to need to be more specific, about yourself and your goals.


----------



## ducaticorse (Feb 12, 2011)

firewoodlogger1 said:


> what equipment and insurance do i need


 
Is this a serious question?


----------

